# Germany, Ramstein seeking players or exsisting games



## Zions Ghost (Mar 4, 2005)

I am stationed here at Ramstein Germany and looking for a group to start or join... I have a background playing and am open to varying games. Pls Let me know!

Thanx,
ZG


----------

